# Moving back home...



## Silvie (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey there, 

I will move back to Germany after Easter and I was wondering if anyone had some kind of "checklist" what do take with. 

I have worked and lived here in Athens for 5 years and logically payed taxes as well as collected Enzima...Now I am sure that the German government doesn't now what to do with the concept of enzima, but what of these papers do I have to take with. 

Does anyone know? 

Furthermore, do I have to close my accounts at IKA? Is that even possible? Okay that might have been a stupid question...anyways. How about the "dilosi"? Do I have to make it before I go back?

I realize that many people here probably are experts on coming to Greece and finding your way here, but what comes when you go back? 

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------

